# Rip ac/dc



## Guest (Apr 15, 2014)

Still a rumour but still. Apparently Malcolm had a stroke and it's left him unable to play guitar. Here's hoping it's not true.

http://theorstrahyun.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/rip-acdc-1973-2014.html


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! That sucks! Not the way you wanna close out such a monumental career. I respect that they'd rather pack it in than continue without Malcolm. It just wouldn't be right. Hope he recovers regardless of the fate of the band. Lots of great tunes!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Saw that myself earlier today. Giant bummer, but those guys have had a great run. I just hope Malcolm makes enough of a recovery to live a normal life, even if he can't play the way he wants to.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/04/15/acdc-retirement-health-malcolm-young_n_5153075.html

I don't know that they made any "new" music in quite a while, although the same could be said of a lot of artists with a very identifiable style. Still, they make a lot of people happy with their style (including me). I wish them all the best of health, and the happiest of endings on their own terms.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It would be akin to Led Zeppelin without Bonzo, it just wouldn't be the same.

Sad. Malcolm is a huge part of why that band works. Kind of the Keith Richards of the band.

I wish him, and the band, the best.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/04/15/acdc-retirement-health-malcolm-young_n_5153075.html
> 
> I don't know that they made any "new" music in quite a while, although the same could be said of a lot of artists with a very identifiable style. Still, they make a lot of people happy with their style (including me). I wish them all the best of health, and the happiest of endings on their own terms.


well put.

Id respect whatever decision they make, as I presume they don't need any more money, but I think that since they don't really do a lot of new stuff (or even need to, they could just tour on their collection to date) the band could get on with a replacement rhythm guitarist if they wanted to. No disrespect intended.
I think Sambora was a bigger part to Bonjovi than Malcolm to AC/DC, and they seem to have gotten by quite well with Phil X in his place, as long as writing is kept to a minimum. Another maybe better example would be Steve Clark in Def Leppard.
Im curious to see if Judas Priest ever reunite without KK. But that's looking doubtful as they seem to enjoy retirement more than some rock stars.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Malcolm was the foundation for the band - musically and business-wise. He was the major decision maker. He set the beat, the grove. The drummer and bass followed him. He has been called the best rhythm player around for a reason. Hope his reovery goes well.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

it would be sad to see them go...but until Black Ice...they really hadn't been big in a while...i'm sure they've got money to 'retire'...Brian has another band and races cars, and Phil now sits some shows out to run his restaurant...

this was posted on thegearpage...
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showpost.php?p=17686373&postcount=14

they also go on about how Malcolm nephew sits in sometimes, and apparantly looks like him too...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Malcolm was the foundation for the band - musically and business-wise. He was the major decision maker. He set the beat, the grove. The drummer and bass followed him. He has been called the best rhythm player around for a reason. Hope his reovery goes well.


That's all well and good, but something tells me that after 40 yrs of it, the other guys could pick up the slack if they really wanted to.
Its one thing to honor Malcolm, but it does a disservice to the other bandmates to imply that without him, none of them could keep time to the songs they've been doing for decades, and aren't really all that complicated anyways.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

There appears to be a different take on this situation.

AC/DC Not on Cusp of Retirement: Sources
Articles/
News

By Gary Graff | April 15, 2014 1:10 PM EDT

Rumors of AC/DC's imminent demise appear to be exaggerated.

Reports surfaced Monday in the group's native Australia that the quintet was on the verge of announcing its retirement due to one band member's (presumably guitarist Malcolm Young's) serious illness. But insiders tell Billboard that there's no truth to the rumor, though the group's management and Columbia Records, its current label, have chosen not to comment on the matter. 

Australia's Noise11.com adds that the source of the retirement rumor was an email sent to Perth radio station 6PR from an anonymous tipster using the handle Thunderstruck. The station subsequently spread the word, setting off a flurry of reports first throughout Australia and then worldwide. 

This is hardly the first time AC/DC has been rumored to be on the verge of calling it quits. Frontman Brian Johnson set off a furor in 2011 when he spoke of retirement, though he subsequently claimed to have been quoted out of context.

In fact, he told Billboard at the time that, "A journalist asked me once, 'What do you think about retirement, Brian, seeing as you're getting older?' I said something honest and quite naive; I said, 'Well, I'll retire when I can't do it anymore and as soon as I feel I can't do it anymore, then I'll retire.' Next thing I now there's a headline, 'Brian Johnson's gonna retire' and I'm like, 'Y'know, what a piece of shit that guy is.' And it came out all wrong so you got to be careful what you say. Retirement is like anything... There's a time when you have to call it quits. I don't want to do it, and if we can get out and (do) the album and do another short little tour or something, have a bit of fun, I'm your man. I'll be right there."

In fact, the retirement speculation ran counter to yet another report that will likely please fans more. According to The Australian, AC/DC has booked six weeks of studio time in Vancouver, to work on a follow-up to 2008's chart-topping, double-platinum "Black Ice, which was recorded there with producer Brendan O'Brien. Nobody in the band's camp is commenting on that, either, but earlier this year Johnson predicted that AC/DC would indeed be working on a new album as well as playing a 40-date tour to commemorate the group's 40th anniversary.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Diablo said:


> That's all well and good, but something tells me that after 40 yrs of it, the other guys could pick up the slack if they really wanted to.
> Its one thing to honor Malcolm, but it does a disservice to the other bandmates to imply that without him, none of them could keep time to the songs they've been doing for decades, and aren't really all that complicated anyways.


they most likely could pick up the slack...but since Angus and Malcolm have done the majority of the writing for almost two decades...i could understand that one not wanting to continue without the other...

what is funny is...i heard on the radio...the dj said..."i heard they have a commitment pact, if one member quits/drops out, the band stops" a funny thing to say...how many drummers came through after Phil left the first time...same can be said with Cliff...

even furthermore...BON SCOTT...


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Publicity Stunt to hype new album.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Im curious to see if Judas Priest ever reunite without KK. But that's looking doubtful as they seem to enjoy retirement more than some rock stars.


Priest moved on with another guitarist in 2011.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/ac-dc-frontman-squashes-retirement-rumours-1.1778311


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

From Rolling Stone 

After two days of massive speculation, Australian hard-rock pioneers AC/DC have shot down rumors that they are retiring. Frontman Brian Johnson has instead revealed that the band is going ahead with plans to record a new album, though admitted that founding member Malcolm Young is "taking a break from the band due to ill health."

Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...amid-retirement-rumors-20140416#ixzz2z3sZd6BO


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> Publicity Stunt to hype new album.


No why on earth would you say that, they are not a band needing to do such things. They are still scheduled to come to Vancouver sometime in May to do some recording in one of our local studio's and the word is that they have nothing definitive yet as to recordings but will see what each member has and then go from there and they have said that if
the one member is better after they finish recording they will do some touring but that it would be if he is recovered enough to tour only. ship


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Ship of fools said:


> No why on earth would you say that



Because for for the past 3 or 4 years there has been nothing said about them anywhere. 

1 carefully released "retirement" romour and suddenly they are on everyone's newsfeed, Facebook wall, mainstream and fringe news outlets. 


Can't buy that sort of buzz.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________________


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> Because for for the past 3 or 4 years there has been nothing said about them anywhere.
> 
> 1 carefully released "retirement" romour and suddenly they are on everyone's newsfeed, Facebook wall, mainstream and fringe news outlets.
> 
> ...


AC/DC has been pretty consistant in everything they do, including being very private. I doubt they would make-up a health scare of one of the members just to sell more albums. They've sold enough to be deemed safe from worry about sales at this point. Hope the rumours about Malcolm are not true but if so, that he recovers and is able to play again.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dunno if i agree about them being able to go on w/o malcom. a band is more than just players able to perform a specific set of songs. change the chemistry, and the music changes too. sure they can make music w/o mlcom, but that doesn't mean it would be ac/dc music.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Our paper today had an entertainment headline that I won't repeat, because it contained some unsubstantiated "diagnoses" of Malcolm Young's specific health challenges. They _could_ have said "AC/DC retirement rumours persist", and then buried in the article the particulars of the rumours, but chose to make the rumours part of the headline.

As for carrying on without Malcolm, should it ever come to that, hands up how many of you here *can't* play _You Shook Me All Night Long _or _Highway to Hell_? There is no shortage whatsoever of capable people who have spent plenty of time mastering the sound and feel of Malcolm's playing. That doesn't make Malcolm *dispensible*, but it's not like they couldn't carry on as Yes, Queen, INXS, Fleetwood Mac, and other groups have done, with replacement players.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have always regarded Malcolm as the better guitar player of the two brothers. Not seeing him standing back there stage right like a little elf would just not be right


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have always regarded Malcolm as the better guitar player of the two brothers. Not seeing him standing back there stage right like a little elf would just not be right


Angus has stated that Malcolm is the better player.


----------

